# Trickstuff NoGo crank stopper



## The_Mickstar (Apr 22, 2008)

Does anyone have experience with the Trickstuff NoGo crank stopper?

https://www.trickstuff-shop.de/epag...h=/Shops/TrickstuffGmbH44313886/Products/TLNG

I can't find any reviews, installation instructions, etc. I *think* you can adjust the resistance by installing up to 5 o-rings in grooved slots internal to the non-driveside cup, which then rub on the crank spindle. Have I got that right?

It's expensive, of course. But it looks pretty slick, especially compared to the ghetto innertube/hose clamped to the outside of the BB shell that most are running. It's basically invisible unless you know what the orange bearing cup is about.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

This guy makes a ghetto crank stop in under 2 minutes...






-F


----------

